# When not to go to Hawaii



## Ann-Marie (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that I no longer have to travel when the kids are off from school, I am free to travel whenever I want. We are thinking of Kauai and maybe the big island of Hawaii. It does not matter when we go. What months should I stay away from?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Last-minute is best.  :rofl: I think anyone who is flexible and can travel whenever, especially retired people, should buy (I would lease) a small RCI points contract and take advantage of last-minute exchanges and bargain airfares.  

I have a hobby of watching the bargain weeks at night (midnight Eastern is when they start appearing), and I match the bargain weeks with airfare.  I often see airfare for two weeks out at $500 from Denver to Kona.  And the bargain weeks are 9,000 points, so if your points cost you 1.6 cents per point, like mine: .016 X 9,000 points + exchange fee of $189 = $333 for a full week.  I see Kona Coast often, and also The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach, which are two of the best resorts on the island.  I also see Paniolo Greens.  

Night before last, there were Bay Clubs last-minute, 3 consecutive weeks starting mid-March.  I see quite a few on Kauai, too, and only an occasional Maui Lea or Kahana Falls.  

So my answer is anytime you can get a bargain.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 26, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> Now that I no longer have to travel when the kids are off from school, I am free to travel whenever I want. We are thinking of Kauai and maybe the big island of Hawaii. It does not matter when we go. What months should I stay away from?



I'd avoid summer, Christmas, New Years, President's Week, and Easter weeks.  Too crowded, plus they jack up the airfare, car rental and lodging rates.   If I wasn't a slave to the school calendar, I'd pick late November/early December or early March (provided it wasn't Easter week).  The crowds aren't bad and it's whale season!

If you've already seen the whales then Oct/Nov or Apr/May are great times to travel because everything is cheaper and less crowded.


----------



## esk444 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the summer.  The ocean water is warmer.  The water is clearer for snorkeling and diving.  

During the summer Princeville in Kauai is fantastic.  During the winter some beaches are too dangerous with pounding surf, there is a lot of rain, no boat tours on the north side, no diving, Kalalau trail is too muddy, and cloudy water conditions for snorkeling.  Though you can surf in Hanalei Bay during the winter, whilemaybe not during the summer.

If you go to Kauai during the winter, it's much nicer to go to Poipu or Lihue than Princeville or Kapaa.

There are more families than in the shoulder seasons, but it's nothing like eastern beach resorts or Orlando.


----------



## BevL (Feb 26, 2010)

I understand the appeal of Hawaii in the summer if you live in a hot, muggy climate.  But I personally wouldn't spend money to go to Hawaii in the summertime - summer is too nice where I live.

I want to spend my money to get away from a cold damp winter and feel some heat on my body to get me through to spring.  

I like going in early January to mid March.  To me, whale watching off the beach or from our lanai is part of our trip.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 26, 2010)

BevL said:


> I understand the appeal of Hawaii in the summer if you live in a hot, muggy climate.  But I personally wouldn't spend money to go to Hawaii in the summertime - summer is too nice where I live.
> 
> I want to spend my money to get away from a cold damp winter and feel some heat on my body to get me through to spring.
> 
> I like going in early January to mid March.  To me, whale watching off the beach or from our lanai is part of our trip.



What Bev said.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2010)

I would go in Sept. or Oct. - summer weather/lowest season.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help.  We are considering June or later in 2011.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2010)

Would traveling to the fifty state in the month of April or late October be off peak season ?

Second question traveling from the east coast to the islands, which airlines would offer the best prices ?


----------



## BevL (Feb 26, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Would traveling to the fifty state in the month of April or late October be off peak season ?
> 
> Second question traveling from the east coast to the islands, which airlines would offer the best prices ?



Late October, definitely.

April, depends on Easter somewhat, I think.

Sorry, I live on the "wrong" coast to help with your second question.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Feb 26, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Would traveling to the fifty state in the month of April or late October be off peak season ?
> 
> Second question traveling from the east coast to the islands, which airlines would offer the best prices ?



Late October is definitely off-season.  April may not be due to Easter/Spring Break.

Using FF miles is the best deal from the East Coast.  I know American has a reduced rate in October and it's only 35K miles roundtrip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Easter is late in 2011.  I think it's the 24th of April. That will mess up the demand for the Hawaii resorts, I think.   

I wonder if schools will move spring breaks to that late date.  That could mess up even more of the spring for Disney crowds.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Feb 26, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Easter is late in 2011.  I think it's the 24th of April. That will mess up the demand for the Hawaii resorts, I think.
> 
> I wonder if schools will move spring breaks to that late date.  That could mess up even more of the spring for Disney crowds.



Maybe religious schools will push spring break out that late but I know our school's spring break is around the same time next year as it will be this year - first week in April.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2010)

a1000monkeys said:


> Maybe religious schools will push spring break out that late but I know our school's spring break is around the same time next year as it will be this year - first week in April.



We're in the SF Bay area as well.  Our spring break has always been the week before, or after Easter.  For 2010 it's the week after. They haven't even posted the 2010/2011 calendar yet.

Sorry, I just dug further and found the 2010/2011 instructional calendar.  It looks like spring break will be April 4 - 8, 2011.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## bsheets326 (Feb 26, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Easter is late in 2011.  I think it's the 24th of April. That will mess up the demand for the Hawaii resorts, I think.
> 
> I wonder if schools will move spring breaks to that late date.  That could mess up even more of the spring for Disney crowds.



It is definitely impacting spring break in our district.  We will have a week off at the end of March and a four day weekend for Easter.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Would traveling to the fifty state in the month of April or late October be off peak season ?
> 
> Second question traveling from the east coast to the islands, which airlines would offer the best prices ?



Sept. & Oct. are the lowest season in Hawaii and the weather is just like summer, without the crowds.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 26, 2010)

I was surprised to learn our spring break will still be Easter week.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2010)

Ours is too, but them moved it to the week before, instead of the week after.  It has been that way for 100+ years, so I'd be more surprised if they changed it.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 26, 2010)

I see lots of low airfares to Hawaii in Jan and Feb.  This makes me think demand is low also.  I was thinking I should look for a future trade in these months to take advantage of the low demand.  Is my thinking correct?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 26, 2010)

Luanne said:


> We're in the SF Bay area as well.  Our spring break has always been the week before, or after Easter.  For 2010 it's the week after. They haven't even posted the 2010/2011 calendar yet.
> 
> Sorry, I just dug further and found the 2010/2011 instructional calendar.  It looks like spring break will be April 4 - 8, 2011.



That's the same week we have break in 2011. We'll get a 3 day weekend at Easter.


----------



## helen (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spring Break 2011*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Easter is late in 2011.  I think it's the 24th of April. That will mess up the demand for the Hawaii resorts, I think.
> 
> I wonder if schools will move spring breaks to that late date.  That could mess up even more of the spring for Disney crowds.



Our school district will have Spring Break from April 18 through April 25 for the 2010-2011 school year.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 27, 2010)

*Not September*

September is hot and muggy. We were there then last year and it was NOT comfortable. June would be better but not near as nice as the late fall winter ,spring from mid Oct until the end of April.We like Jan/March best and it is not that crowde in Hawaii's present economy.
On the Kona Big Island coast which gets little wind it is especially hot in September.


----------



## Jon77 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kauai in April*

We were at the Shearwater in Princeville in late April 2009 (4/26-5/2).  The weather was perfect, and the island attractions were not crowded at all.  Also, the whales were still there and jumping.  I got some fantastic pictures of a breaching whale about 20 yards from our Kauai Sea Tours Catamaran on April 29.  Easter is April 4 in 2010, April 24 in 2011 and April 8 in 2012, so plan accordingly.

Jon


----------



## fnover (Feb 27, 2010)

We have been going to Kauai and Maui in the beginning of January for the last 15 years and usually have had good weather. Prior to that we went at the end of November and found it to be a little wetter. 
This last trip we were there for 3 weeks and only had 2 "bad" days if you can call any days in Hawaii "bad" .


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 27, 2010)

Today would have been a good day to avoid. :ignore:


----------

